# Fotos Actualizadas de Piura.



## skyperu34

como sabes rimense que el hombre es borracho?????

hahaha, bueno espero ver la segunda parte hoy mismo antes de la medianoche


----------



## sebvill

elmiocid said:


> si claro que ha crecido pero no tanto como otras ciudades.


Pero de que te sirve crecer horizontalemente? solo ocupas más y maás tierra por la puras, la mejor forma de que las ciuades crezcan hoy en día es verticalmente, hacia arriba.


----------



## elmiocid

sebvill said:


> Pero de que te sirve crecer horizontalemente? solo ocupas más y maás tierra por la puras, la mejor forma de que las ciuades crezcan hoy en día es verticalmente, hacia arriba.


me referia a poblacion :bash:


----------



## Skypiura

Bueno de nuevo les he fallado lo q pasa q tuve salir por ahi y no tuve tiempo para mandarlas, bueno en este momento lo estoy haciendo.


----------



## Skypiura

El Bajopontino said:


> Pa mi que se pegó su borrachera ayer.


No tomo rimense soy tranqui no mas...


----------



## Jose Perez

bueno esperamos.........please hurry.......


----------



## Skypiura

*Otras tomas de Plaza del Sol.*


----------



## Liquido

la verdad es que no me gusta plaza del sol tiene lo basico de lo basico, lo unico, que me gusto fue su cineplanet y su food court en el segundo piso, de ahi el diseño me parecio simple, el saga pequeño y no muy variado, y el area de las tiendas chicas.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Espero conocer el Plaza del Sol cuando vaya a Piura a finales de Junio y tb para ver cuánto a progresado esa ciudad.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Skypiura said:


> No tomo rimense soy tranqui no mas...


¡Que aburrido!


----------



## Libidito

Lo malo es que plaza del Sol es muy chico, pero weno peor es no tener nada de diversion, y yo creo que como esta ahorita, esta bien.


----------



## Muchik

Yo creo que la ciudad de Piura tiene un centro comercial que a pesar de ser una edificacion de poca extensión cumple su cometido de entretener, además fue la pionera en todo el norte.


----------



## Skypiura

El Bajopontino said:


> ¡Que aburrido!


Aburrido m haz dicho???? ah no me conoces!!!


----------



## Skypiura

Bueno este fin de semana postearé la tercera parte de fotos de Piura. Ahora no digo q día porq las anteriores veces no he cumplido.


----------



## skyperu34

pero hazlo en thread nuevo !


----------



## Jose Perez

El centro comercial no me gusta mucho,pero merito para Piura que para ser la mas chica de las tres del norte,tuvo su Plaza del Sol mucho antes que las "mas desarrolladas" Trujillo y Chiclayo.Hasta ahora me gusta Piura mas,se ve mas moderna y mucho verdor.


----------



## Skypiura

Jose Perez said:


> El centro comercial no me gusta mucho,pero merito para Piura que para ser la mas chica de las tres del norte,tuvo su Plaza del Sol mucho antes que las "mas desarrolladas" Trujillo y Chiclayo.Hasta ahora me gusta Piura mas,se ve mas moderna y mucho verdor.


Bueno este *comentario no quiero que genere malos entendidos, peleas*, solo les comentaré que Piura es mas ciudad que chiclayo, mas urbanizada esto me lo han komentado un grupo de amigos limoneros(tanto gente joven y personas de negocios) que conocen las ciudades del norte. Muchas Personas piensan que Chiclayo es mas desarrollada por el movimiento comercial que tiene esta ciudad de la amistad, pero en realidad confunden una kosa kon la otra.
Piura ciudad con sus 3 distritos (Piura,Castilla y Catacaos) con un promedio en población de 500 000 mil habitantes no será muy poblada como las otras ciudades de Trujillo, Chiclayo y Arequipa; pero tiene ciudades muy Pobladas cerca a ella , donde esa gente van hacer sus compras y también van ha estudiar a las 5 universidades Piuranas diariamente y también gente de Piura q van ha trabajar a estas ciudades donde existe un gran movimiento de gente. Donde estas ciudades son: Sullana (250 mil hab.), Talara(110 mil), Chulucanas(85 mil hab.) y Paita (75 mil Hab.), donde el tiempo q existe de estas ciudades a Piura es de 25 minutos a 1 hora y media. Es como si hacemos una comparación con los distritos metropolitanos Limeños.
Bueno mi viaje a Piura fue con el objetivo de tomar fotos de la ciudad para compartirlas con ustedes y para apoyar con un grano de arena aka en el foro Inka, porq la mayoria de los foristas la Ciudad de Piura era una ciudad desconocida.


----------



## cibert

Skypiura said:


> Bueno este *comentario no quiero que genere malos entendidos, peleas*, solo les comentaré que Piura es mas ciudad que chiclayo, mas urbanizada esto me lo han komentado un grupo de amigos limoneros(tanto gente joven y personas de negocios) que conocen las ciudades del norte. Muchas Personas piensan que Chiclayo es mas desarrollada por el movimiento comercial que tiene esta ciudad de la amistad, pero en realidad confunden una kosa kon la otra.
> Piura ciudad con sus 3 distritos (Piura,Castilla y Catacaos) con un promedio en población de 500 000 mil habitantes no será muy poblada como las otras ciudades de Trujillo, Chiclayo y Arequipa; pero tiene ciudades muy Pobladas cerca a ella , donde esa gente van hacer sus compras y también van ha estudiar a las 5 universidades Piuranas diariamente y también gente de Piura q van ha trabajar a estas ciudades donde existe un gran movimiento de gente. Donde estas ciudades son: Sullana (250 mil hab.), Talara(110 mil), Chulucanas(85 mil hab.) y Paita (75 mil Hab.), donde el tiempo q existe de estas ciudades a Piura es de 25 minutos a 1 hora y media. Es como si hacemos una comparación con los distritos metropolitanos Limeños.
> Bueno mi viaje a Piura fue con el objetivo de tomar fotos de la ciudad para compartirlas con ustedes y para apoyar con un grano de arena aka en el foro Inka, porq la mayoria de los foristas la Ciudad de Piura era una ciudad desconocida.


me parece que sullana tiene 120 000 y piura 330 000 puede tener mas pero raspara los 400 000 aumentandole bastante. busquen en inei. aunque los resultados del censo no estan dados todavia.
no se inflen ps hay que hablar la verdad .como trujillo tiiene 690 000 y arequipa 750 000, por que se inflan? tienen todos esa tendencia a inflarse por que?
chulucanas si esta demasiado lejos para ser considerada area de influencia de piura 63 km,
uhmmmmmm de piura a sullana es como ir de chiclayo a jayanca o illimo es mas cerca pero tampoco esta para ser llamada zona de influencia de piura metropolitana. su grado de distancia entre ellas es de 39.5 km. 
y talara esta mas alla de los 120 km lejos para decir que es una zona de influencia o area metropolitana de influencia a piura.

explicas con una hora uhmmmmm con ese tiempo ya estoy en motupe desde chiclayo, o de trujillo a chepen!!! pero lima se demora no por la extension en si, sino por que esta mal hecha esa ciudad su planificacion es decir su planiamiento fracaso por el boom migrante de la sierra central. y su distribucion como ciudad lima es muy caotica pero se puede arreglar eso si, el gobierno central apoya y el municipio limeño ultimamente tiene grandes alcaldes con vision urbanistica.

no creo que piura esta mas desarrollada. la he visitado en estos meses la ultima ves que la vistite fue en marzo cuando estaba en peru todavia. todos las semanas iba. pero en su zona centro de piura estaba para desarrollarse mucho mas que las demas ciudades norteñas estaba mas planificada en esos años en esos tiempos, para el grado de visoon de los ancianos que nos sorprenden , sorprende por que peru nunca planifican nada un jalon de orejas de nuestros abuelos jeje.sorprende el grado de vision para la epoca, para un piura actual pero eso ya quedo hay que pensar en mas. 
pero piura se estanco y ahora vuelve a modernizarse!!!,me da gusto y me alegra. hay que pensar en futuro, costruyendo pistas mas anchas pensando en el 2050 y por que no en el 2080 y grandes by pass, 


piura estaba destinada a desarrollarse mas que trujillo y chiclayo por sus grandes pistas para la epoca, pero se estanco piura no crecio lo que debio crecer debido a fenomenos naturales, debido a fenomenos del niño la primera catastrofe en 1921 y despues siempre hubo pero una de las mayores tambien fue de 1982-1983 y de 1997-1998 . eso es todo.
en particular una ciudad ideal es de 400 000 nada mas ni crecer mas ni crecer menos es un tamaño ideal.


----------



## cibert




----------



## miguel16

Muchik said:


> Yo creo que la ciudad de Piura tiene un centro comercial que a pesar de ser una edificacion de poca extensión cumple su cometido de entretener, además fue la pionera en todo el norte.


muchas veces es mejor esperar a tenerlo primero... por ejemp.. ellos tubieron el primer mall y trujillo q es el ultimo en tenerlo lo tendra mas grande...

el saga d trujillo fue el primero y es uno de los mas pekeños.... 

claro q a veces no se da


----------



## perupd

cibert, nadie se está inflando...Trujillo tiene 860 000 habitantes approx y Arequipa 950 000 habitantes aproximadamente también...los datos problacionales de Trujillo los ofrece la MPT...ellos no van a estar mintiendo...


----------



## Muchik

La poblacion de Trujillo en el censo de 1993 ya sobrepasaba los 500 000 hab. Se hizo una proyeccion al año 1998 arrojando unos 690 000 hab. Ahora, 7 años despues la población ha sobrepasado los 800 000 hab (segun datos de la municipalidad de Trujilllo).


----------



## cibert

Muchik said:


> La poblacion de Trujillo en el censo de 1993 ya sobrepasaba los 500 000 hab. Se hizo una proyeccion al año 1998 arrojando unos 690 000 hab. Ahora, 7 años despues la población ha sobrepasado los 800 000 hab (segun datos de la municipalidad de Trujilllo).


de trujillo puedo creer tiene un indice de crecimiento de 3,0 yarequipa de 2,6% pero todavia hay que esperar esos resultados , pero como los peruanos somos lentos deficientes bueno demorara bastante que las publiquen por internet, me parece que estan un poco mas cercanos entre ambas ciudades, pero ninguna llega al millon


----------



## Jose Perez

miguel16 said:


> muchas veces es mejor esperar a tenerlo primero... por ejemp.. ellos tubieron el primer mall y trujillo q es el ultimo en tenerlo lo tendra mas grande...
> 
> el saga d trujillo fue el primero y es uno de los mas pekeños....
> 
> claro q a veces no se da


Bueno tambien el mall de Trujillo va a ser el mas grande de los 3.Y hay muchos proyectos mas.Me imagino que en Trujillo tendra que entrar con el tiempo una tienda Tommy Hilfiger como minimo.

Sabes mi tia llego ayer de Maracay,Venezuela.Me hablaba como Maracay siendo la 5ta ciudad tiene malls mas grandes que el Jockey Plaza.que pena!


----------



## pachacutec

Este thread muestra fotos de Piura y aca estamos hablando de malls y tiendas. De que sirve un Tommy Hilfiger en Trujillo? La ciudad va ser mas atractiva con esa tienda o que? Por favor, dejenos hablar de cosas importantes, pero en otro thread.


----------



## Liquido

Trujillo tiene casi la misma poblacion que cochabamba y cochabamba esta muchisimo mejor que Trujillo, ojala que cuando Piura llege a tener esa poblacion tenga un parecido en el desarrollo obtenido por aquella ciudad boliviana.


----------



## JUANCHO

Eso es lamentable cómo han descuidado la parte arquitectónica de todas las ciudades peruanas, porque ni siquiera Lima se salva, parece que las demás ciudades lejos de imitar lo mejor de la capital terminaron cometiendo los mismos errores urbanísticos.


----------



## perupd

LiquidDreams15 said:


> *Trujillo tiene casi la misma poblacion que cochabamba y cochabamba esta muchisimo mejor que Trujillo*, ojala que cuando Piura llege a tener esa poblacion tenga un parecido en el desarrollo obtenido por aquella ciudad boliviana.


Si las condiciones de centralismo no son las mismas...¿entonces qué esperas? Recuerdo bien que Bolivia tiene varias ciudades con casi la misma población...además que Sucre es la capital constitucional y judicial, La Paz es la capital administrativa y Santa Cruz es la ciudad más importante económicamente...En una charla mencionaban que un país como Bolivia puede ser más pobre que el Perú económicamente...pero si es más descentralizado, el desarrollo de sus ciudades será más alto. Creo que todo está claro.


----------



## J Block

Piura me ha dejado sorprendido.

Prefiero Piura mil veces que Trujillo o Chiclayo.


----------



## Muchik

No exageres tampoco... como toda ciudad del norte, tiene zonas mejores que otras.


----------



## Liquido

perupd said:


> Si las condiciones de centralismo no son las mismas...¿entonces qué esperas? Recuerdo bien que Bolivia tiene varias ciudades con casi la misma población...además que Sucre es la capital constitucional y judicial, La Paz es la capital administrativa y Santa Cruz es la ciudad más importante económicamente...En una charla mencionaban que un país como Bolivia puede ser más pobre que el Perú económicamente...pero si es más descentralizado, el desarrollo de sus ciudades será más alto. Creo que todo está claro.


Bolivia tambien ha tenido bastante centralismo, por que crees que todo se ha acumulado en tres urbes? :?


----------



## perupd

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Bolivia tambien ha tenido bastante centralismo, por que crees que todo se ha acumulado en tres urbes? :?


Entiende que es distinto tener todo centrado en tres ciudades con la misma población...que en una sola ciudad que es 8 veces más poblada que la que le sigue. Yo no hablo por hablar, hay muchos estudios que lo demuestran...el centralismo peruano es extremadamente agobiante.


----------



## skyperu34

hahaha!!! nenes del kinder, otra vez se desvian del tema.........tampoco se acusen eluno al otro, respeten las opiniones ajenas por mas ridiculas que parezcan, mientras no rebasen el limite....

skypiura, postea mas fotos por favor..


----------



## Skypiura

skyperu34 said:


> hahaha!!! nenes del kinder, otra vez se desvian del tema.........tampoco se acusen eluno al otro, respeten las opiniones ajenas por mas ridiculas que parezcan, mientras no rebasen el limite....
> 
> *skypiura, postea mas fotos por favor*..


Skyperu hoy mismo posteo mas fotos espero no tener un contratiempo..


----------



## skyperu34

excelente, asi estos nenes dejaran de desviar temas y se centraran en comentar sobre tus fotos........

pero hazlo en un nuevo thread !


----------



## Skypiura

De hecho q lo hare en un nuevo thread, pero en la noche las posteo porq en stos momentos m encuentro en mi trabajo y en una hora safo a la universidad.


----------



## J Block

Dios...provincianos....peleando como siempre....


----------



## JUANCHO

Yo las pondría a Piura y Trujillo rivalizando ajustadamente en urbanismo, Chiclayo definitivamente va detrás de las dos.


----------



## *ClauDia*

piura
trujillo 
chiclayo

a mi humilde modo de ver las cosas je je  (no peleen..)


----------



## elmiocid

J Block said:


> Dios...provincianos....peleando como siempre....


yo prefiero trujillo mil veces que piura y chiclayo
y eso de "provincianos" es una palabra un poco descriminatoria.
:bash: :bash:


----------



## elmiocid

skyperu34 said:


> en victos larco no los hay.......en la esperanza hay 4 empresas reconocidas y con licencia, *mas del 70% son informales, ese es otro punto*, pero sigue siendo minoria. y parece de otro tiempo por el aspecto no tan atractivo que digamos......


hasta tu mismo lo reconoces, en victor larco si las hay pero no por la zona del golf.


----------



## elmiocid

y por ultimo prefiero no dar mas opinion al respecto para no desviarme del tema.
:eek2:


----------



## Andres1540

skyperu34 said:


> pero el hecho que hayan mototaxis no es precisamente sinonimo de algun atraso, es un estilo de vida y a la vez un distintivo de dicha ciudad.
> 
> Bueno, aqui en trujillo, mototaxis hay en el distrito de la esperanza aunque solo son creo algo de 4 pequenhas empresas de mototaxis, osea es una pequeñita minoria, solo alla circulan, esa zona es muy independiente, parece otra ciudad en otro tiempo........


Bueno hablando desde el punto de vista urbano sostenible ,definitivamente si es un gran atrazo, el hecho de q una ciudad como trujillo la tercera del pais todavia tenga problemas de ese tipo no es algo satisfactorio ,porq genera no solo la contaminacion del aire sino tambien la contaminacion sonora,y lo q ahora las ciudades buscan son criterios de sotenibilidad para el desarrollo de sus ciudades lo digo porq arequipa esta muy envuelta en todo este tema de sostenibilidad .
Aparte si son 4 distritos de la trujillo metropolitana q tienen este problema no es algo aislado ,sino algo q se debe de tomar en cuenta para ir reduciendolo poco a poco,y no pensar q es algo muy independiente de esas zonas.


----------



## EFRACO

CUANDO UNO VA A TRUJILLO NO SE VEN MOTOTAXIS A EXCEPCION DEL DISTRITO DE BARRIOS MARGINALES EN LA SALIDA NORTE,EN DONDE SI ES UN CAOS ES EN CHICLAYO SE ENTREMEZCLAN CON EL TRANSITO DE VEHICULOS MAYORES ES UN PROBLEMA SOCIAL, DEBERIA ALEJARSELOS MAS DEL CENTRO DE CHICLAYO COMO YA SE HIZO CON AUTORIDAD, EN PIURA SOLO SE LOS VE EN LOS SUBURBIOS, LO QUE SI HAY EN PIURA SON LAS MOTOS LINEALES EN QUE A UNO LO LLEVAN DETRAS DEL MOTOCICLISTA, HAN HABIDO ASALTOS CON ESTE TIPO DE "TRANSPORTE URBANO" DESGRACIADAMENTE LA GENTE TIENE QUE RECURSEARSE.


----------



## skyperu34

Andres1540 said:


> Bueno hablando desde el punto de vista urbano sostenible ,definitivamente si es un gran atrazo, el hecho de q una ciudad como trujillo la tercera del pais todavia tenga problemas de ese tipo no es algo satisfactorio ,porq genera no solo la *contaminacion del aire * sino tambien la *contaminacion sonora*,y lo q ahora las ciudades buscan son criterios de sotenibilidad para el desarrollo de sus ciudades lo digo porq arequipa esta muy envuelta en todo este tema de sostenibilidad .
> Aparte si son 4 distritos de la trujillo metropolitana q tienen este problema no es algo aislado ,sino algo q se debe de tomar en cuenta para ir reduciendolo poco a poco,y no pensar q es algo muy independiente de esas zonas.



raro tu punto, lo que se es que esteticamente no se ve bien, sin embargo nuestro parque automotor a nivel nacional que comprende desde vehiculos como autos hasta los de carga pesada, son de lejos muchos mas contaminantes y ruidosos.......que simples mototaxis.......y no es un problema, es una via mas de transporte que a mi criterio da mal aspecto, pero que felizmente eso solo esta en los alrededores marginales y representa casi nada......por tanto creo que el criterio de sostenibilidad seria en todo caso mediante la solucion al transito desordenado y control de estado de conservacion del total del parque automotor asi como la concientizacion del usuario poblador


----------



## Andres1540

skyperu34 said:


> raro tu punto, lo que se es que esteticamente no se ve bien, sin embargo nuestro parque automotor a nivel nacional que comprende desde vehiculos como autos hasta los de carga pesada, son de lejos muchos mas contaminantes y ruidosos.......que simples mototaxis.......y no es un problema, es una via mas de transporte que a mi criterio da mal aspecto, pero que felizmente eso solo esta en los alrededores marginales y representa casi nada......por tanto creo que el criterio de sostenibilidad seria en todo caso mediante la solucion al transito desordenado y control de estado de conservacion del total del parque automotor asi como la concientizacion del usuario poblador


Bueno las motos producen mas contaminacion sonora q los vehiculos si no lo crees anda a pucallpa ,q el transporte es practicamente en mototaxis y veras q es peor q si fueran solo autos y por ahi un forista trujillano dijo q eso pasaba en 4 distritos metropolitanos eso no indica q sea algo marginal y si asi lo fuera, esa gente tambien tiene derecho a superarse y tener mejores condiciones de vida.
Pero no nos desviemos del tema Piura me parece muy ordenada y con un prometedor futuro.


----------



## Skypiura

EFRACO said:


> CUANDO UNO VA A TRUJILLO NO SE VEN MOTOTAXIS A EXCEPCION DEL DISTRITO DE BARRIOS MARGINALES EN LA SALIDA NORTE,EN DONDE SI ES UN CAOS ES EN CHICLAYO SE ENTREMEZCLAN CON EL TRANSITO DE VEHICULOS MAYORES ES UN PROBLEMA SOCIAL, DEBERIA ALEJARSELOS MAS DEL CENTRO DE CHICLAYO COMO YA SE HIZO CON AUTORIDAD, *EN PIURA SOLO SE LOS VE EN LOS SUBURBIOS, LO QUE SI HAY EN PIURA SON LAS MOTOS LINEALES EN QUE A UNO LO LLEVAN DETRAS DEL MOTOCICLISTA, HAN HABIDO ASALTOS CON ESTE TIPO DE "TRANSPORTE URBANO" DESGRACIADAMENTE LA GENTE TIENE QUE RECURSEARSE*.


 Tienes toda la razon en Piura poco a poco estan alejando los mototaxis de la ciudad hacia las afueras. Espero q de una vez el alcalde de Piura de igual modo prohiba la circulaciòn de motos lineales que es un peligro para la poblaciòn.


----------



## skyperu34

Andres1540 said:


> Bueno las motos producen mas contaminacion sonora q los vehiculos si no lo crees anda a pucallpa ,q el transporte es practicamente en mototaxis y veras q es peor q si fueran solo autos y por ahi un forista trujillano dijo q eso pasaba en 4 distritos metropolitanos eso no indica q sea algo marginal y si asi lo fuera, esa gente tambien tiene derecho a superarse y tener mejores condiciones de vida.
> Pero no nos desviemos del tema Piura me parece muy ordenada y con un prometedor futuro.


pucallpa es otro sitio pues.....alla mandan los mototaxis, aqui no, pues solo representa menos del 3% del parque automotor metropolitano...

estimado piurense, esperamos por mas fotos, ya paso la juerga !!


----------



## Skypiura

*Foto panoramica de la plaza de armas de Piura sacada de internet.*


----------



## Jose Perez

bonita fotos.Que pena que no hay una que muestre todos los edificios juntos.Seria desde un helicoptero.Esta foto solo muestra en Banco Continental,pero faltan otros edificios que estan por ahi de aceptable altura.Saludos.


----------



## Skypiura

De hecho tiene que ser desde un elicopetero porque no hay otra forma, en Piura no existe ningun cerro en la ciudad para hacer tomas desde ahi...
La proxima vez que este en Piura tengo que pedir cordinar para tomar fotos desde el bcp.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Se ve bastante verdor, que bien.


----------



## VGA

Hey, bonita Piura!!! me acordé de la copa América de Perú  parece que ese BCP es el edifico más alto de la ciudad, de verdad tiene un parecido a mi ciudad, Montería, a lo mejor por lo pequeña y acogedora... saludos..


----------



## Jose Perez

si es BCP es el edificio mas alto de Piura.Piura es una ciudad como de 500,000 pero muy alegre y ordenada.


----------



## Skypiura

Imagen Satelital del Centro de Piura.


----------



## Jose Perez

decho que el centro mas ordenado y mejor planificado de todas las provincias es el de Piura,se ve mucho verdor y orden,el verdor es un factor importante que muchas ciudades no se preocupan.Esta bien que son callecitas pero seria mas bonito si pusieran arbolitos o macetas en las veredas.Decho que Piura se fue mas alla y puso arboles en todas sus calles.Excelente la ciudad del eterno calor!!


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Es impresionante y hermoso el verdor de Piura, se ve q se preocupan bastante en ese aspecto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Muy pròspero se ve desde el aire


----------



## drinks_21

Si se ve ordenado


----------



## CessTenn

Yo soy chiclayano, y a mi me encanta Piura... tambien conozco Arequipa, Trujillo, Lima y Tacna, ademas de otras ciudades en la serrania peruana... Todas las ciudades mencionadas megustaron mucho cuando las visite... Arequipa: muy bella ciudad. Tacna: me gusto bastante la plaza principal. Lima: la capital y obviamente la mas desarrollada. Trujillo: no recuerdo haber visto mototaxis ahi, y eso me agrado. Piura: el centro de la ciudad es bien ordenado y limpio, y el clima es bien agradable. Chiclayo: bueno, yo soy de ahi, y por supuesto le guardo un cariño inmenso, el Paseo de las musas (muy critiado a proposito) es un parque bien conservado, la municipalidad se encargar de mantenerlo limpio, regar los jardiner, etc, etc... no lo deberian criticar tanto si a las finales embellecio esa area de la ciudad puesto que era un basural y justo ahi mismo pasa un riachuelo... bueno, bueno!
Gracias...


----------



## alibiza_1014

Cuando fuí a Punta Sal, Tumbes, me quede con las ganas de conocer la ciudad de Piura. Francamente creo q toda esa zona, partiendo de Chiclayo hacia Tumbes tiene un gran potencial aún sin desarrollar, turismo, arqueologia, riquezas naturales, lo q falta son buenas autopistas, mejores aeropuertos, hoteles de primera, no hoteluchos de 2 X 4. Para dar solo un ejemplo el aereopuerto de Tumbes es simplemente horroroso, da mucho q desear, ultimamente el bochorno de unos turistas de la tercera edad, q llegaron en un crucero, q querian conocer Chiclayo y toda la zona de Lambayeque, con sus fascinantes sitios arqueologicos, un lindo ejemplo, de lo q hay, es el bello aúnque pequeño Museo del Sr. de Sipan q se a construido en Lambayeque. Aún asi, los turistas, no pudieron desembarcar en Pimentel por lo horroroso q esta ese muelle....verdaderamente, q feo q es eso, pero claro no me sorprende, q las autoridades de turno, sigan haciendose las payasas y huachafas, de pensar q "asi no mas, esta bien.. pues saben q Srs?. NO, no esta bien, porque ninguna persona q venga del primer mundo, con su buen billete, va a pasar penurias y aparte arriesgar su vida desembarcando en un muelle destartalado, y q es lo q piensan o creen? q asi se gana la plata?, tán facilito?. Yo digo, simplemente q lo piensen dos veces, pues nadie lo va a hacer. Todavia tienen el descaro, de pensar q eso es es el "turismo de aventura"? piensan por un momento estas susodichas autoridades locales, q eso es lo q busca un viajero bien cuajado, pues q lo q sigan pensando aún más, pues asi es q como matan a la gallinita de los huevos de oro y luego se quejan porque lo q hacen es robarse la plata que hay, y no invierten el dinero para mejorar la infraestructura necesaria. Hasta cuando queridos foristas Peruanos, tenemos q soportar gobernantes ineptos y aparte estupidos.


----------



## hector escudero

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Bolivia tambien ha tenido bastante centralismo, por que crees que todo se ha acumulado en tres urbes? :?


Bueno ,asi no les guste Lima es Lima, es mas ciudad que La Paz,Cochabamba,Santa Cruz,Arequipa,Trujillo,Chiclayo y Piura juntas.¿Les cabe alguna duda?
En cuanto a nuestras ciudades provincianas primero cuantifiquemos ninguna ciudad pasa de 500,000 habitantes a 1000000 en 12 años,ubiquense trujillanos simplemente aplicando tasas de crecimiento y migraciòn. No es malo tener una ciudad de cerca de 700,ooo habitantes, lo que pasa que nuestras ciudades provincianas se quedaron muy atrasadas en las decadas 70 80 y 90 por varios factores.En el caso Trujillo el tremendo terremoto del 70 generò un temor ha construir edificios altos,el centralismo del pais,la tremenda crisis economica,el problema subversivo,la manera conservadora del trujillano de imitar lo colonial,todos estos factores influyeron en un estancamiento de Trujillo ,Arequipa y otras ciudades peruanas.
Hasta los sesenta Arequipa y Trujillo eran ciudades mas desarrolladas que Cochabamba o Santa Cruz,las ciudades chilenas tampoco eran gran cosa.

Sin embargo la cosa està cambiando.a, ya en los ultimos años se nota un acercamiento de las cuidades provincianas hacia sus pares ecuatorianas y bolivianas.
En la medida que en nuestro pais siga el crecimiento de un 8% anual y nuestros vecinos con sus politicas nacionalistas,proteccionistas no llegan al 4% en menos de 10 años el panorama serà disrinto.Por ejemplo mucho se habla de los malls de guayaquil,malisimos en calidad,anclados a un supermercado,no existen tiendas por departamento de la calidad como saga,ripley y las que van a llegar.¿saben cuantos edificios de mas de 10 pisos hay en guayaquil? no llegan a 50 y estancado con pocas excepciones por la incertidumbre de Correa y la inestabilidad del vecino pais, entonces si en Trujillo estan cerca en corto plazo a 10 edificios ,en 10 años se pueden acercar mucho y eso que guayaquil tiene cerca de 3 millones de habitantes.Ni hablar de Cuenca o Ambato que estan mucho mas rezagadas y que Trujillo ya comienza a sacarles amplia ventaja.
En cuanto a Bolivia con Morales a la cabeza el panorama es desalentador,en Sta Cruz cuyos edificios de mas de 10 pisos no pasan de 20 no existe un mall como el que van a inagurar en Trujillo a fin de año,Cohabamba si es una ciudad mas organizada que es mucho mejor que segunda ciudades de otros paises,La Paz sòlo es mejor que Asunciòn.

Arequipeños no vivan del recuerdo y pongase a trabajar en vez de estar haciendole caso a los extremistas,tipos resentidos sin ninguna vocaciòn de progresar y saben que si el pais sigue avanzando los extremistas se quedan sin discurso y chamba.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU

Lindo lugar , aunque aun le falta bastante modernizacion


----------



## lordPOLLITO

Q CHEVERE SE VE PIURA 
PERO PARA TENER MAS DE 500.000 HABT ESTA UN POCO ATRAZADA
LO DIGO POR Q LA CONOSCO 

SALU2


----------



## cesium

^^

Atrazada? con respecto a que otras ciudades? y atrazada en que?


----------



## Skypiura

lordPOLLITO said:


> Q CHEVERE SE VE PIURA
> PERO PARA TENER MAS DE 500.000 HABT ESTA UN POCO ATRAZADA
> LO DIGO POR Q LA CONOSCO
> 
> SALU2



:bash:


----------



## Luism90

Me gustaron las fotos,no he vuelto a regresar desde el 2000.
Una pregunta:
¿La tienda Topitop que está en óvalo era el antiguo local del supermercado Cossto?

En la época en que viví:1993-1996,recuerdo que había un supermercado llamado Cossto,frente a un óvalo.


----------



## lordPOLLITO

ES LA VERDAD , EN INDICES DE COMPETITIVIDAD PIURA ESTA UN POCO ATRAZADA SU IDH ES MEDIA TIRANDO PA ABAJO
LE FALTA ASFLATAR MUCHAS CALLES 

ALLA VI UN MONTON DE MOTOTAXIS Y NO ME GUSTO ESO, NO TIENE UN GRAN PARQUE VEHICULAR 
EN EL DEPARTAMENTO DE PIURA HAY UN POCO MAS DE 35.000 CARRROS Y TIENEN 1.600.000 HATB
Y TACNA CON 300.000 HABT TIENE 40.000 AUTOS , TACNA TIENE MENOS HABTANTES PERO TIENE MUCHO MAS CARROS POR HABTITANTE Q PIURA

OJALAS NO SE ENOJE MI AMIGO SKYPIURA

SALU2


----------



## cesium

^^

Me parece que esta comparación es de lo más inapropiada, hasta ahora no entiendo cual es la utilidad práctica de comparar dos ciudades más allá de ofender a los amigos foristas piuranos, realmente no comprendo.

saludos


----------



## Skypiura

lordPOLLITO said:


> ES LA VERDAD , EN INDICES DE COMPETITIVIDAD PIURA ESTA UN POCO ATRAZADA SU IDH ES MEDIA TIRANDO PA ABAJO
> LE FALTA ASFLATAR MUCHAS CALLES
> 
> ALLA VI UN MONTON DE MOTOTAXIS Y NO ME GUSTO ESO, NO TIENE UN GRAN PARQUE VEHICULAR
> EN EL DEPARTAMENTO DE PIURA HAY UN POCO MAS DE 35.000 CARRROS Y TIENEN 1.600.000 HATB
> Y TACNA CON 300.000 HABT TIENE 40.000 AUTOS , TACNA TIENE MENOS HABTANTES PERO TIENE MUCHO MAS CARROS POR HABTITANTE Q PIURA
> 
> OJALAS NO SE ENOJE MI AMIGO SKYPIURA
> 
> SALU2


Prefiero no contestarte! porque no me gustan las discusiones..

SKYPERù o VANE... favor pueden cerrar el thread! Gracias!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

lordPOLLITO said:


> ES LA VERDAD , EN INDICES DE *COMPETITIVIDAD PIURA ESTA UN POCO ATRAZADA *SU IDH ES MEDIA TIRANDO PA ABAJO
> LE FALTA ASFLATAR MUCHAS CALLES
> 
> ALLA VI UN MONTON DE MOTOTAXIS Y NO ME GUSTO ESO, NO TIENE UN GRAN PARQUE VEHICULAR
> EN EL DEPARTAMENTO DE PIURA HAY UN POCO MAS DE 35.000 CARRROS Y TIENEN 1.600.000 HATB
> Y TACNA CON 300.000 HABT TIENE 40.000 AUTOS , TACNA TIENE MENOS HABTANTES PERO TIENE MUCHO MAS CARROS POR HABTITANTE Q PIURA
> OJALAS NO SE ENOJE MI AMIGO SKYPIURA
> 
> SALU2





Skypiura said:


> Prefiero no contestarte! porque no me gustan las discusiones..
> 
> SKYPERù o VANE... *favor pueden cerrar el thread*! Gracias!!!


Cerrado amigo.

Por favor señores a todos los nuevos, leer las normas del foro no hace daño para nada.... revivir temas viejos solo para poner que la ciudad es atrasada vale una penalidad.

Es una tamaña grosería! El Perú es uno señores UNO!!!!


----------

